# Training adult pitbulls



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright as some of yall know I have recently KIND OF adopted a 4yr old. I believe he has been kept outside in a cage, or on chain his whole life. He dont know any commands. I know they are very intelligent and eager to please, but its not going as easy as I thought lol And I know its gonna take more time, but I was hoping yall had some advice, or a website based on the situations above. I dont think he was abused although I cant say for certain, but he was more than likely just studded out prob. I have had him maybe 2 weeks if that. So far all I have taught him is to sit. And he aint too great at that lol. 

He is not house broken which I know takes time. I mainly keep him in, but my wife dont like it (which I understand) because we have children. My youngest is just now starting to walk, so she is in the floor a lot and the dog raises his leg a lot. He has gotten better, but yall know I had pups. Well I still have one left and it still has accidents too and I believe the new dog tried to mark over what the pup does>? Also what is up with male dogs? They got to urinate in 50 places, why not all at once or in just a few spots? I know they got to mark, but geeezus lol

When I do put him outside he will not stop barking. I try to reassure him that its ok. But he wont shut up more than 2-3 mins, so I cave in and bring him in cause my neighbors complained. Which I dont get because he has been an outside dog his whole life.

He is very sweet, but he will not stop licking and stays up under me. Its cute he is attached to me like this, but it gets annoying. Eventually he goes and lays alone 

He dont know come,or NO, or stay which worries me if he was to get loose Ill have to chase him down, or lose him.

Also he dont even know how to play tug-o-war, or fetch. I got my female out playing and was showing him how its done and he actually kinda caught on, Maybe he just aint warmed up to me enough yet? I try to play tug, but he just chomps, dont want to hold and pull. I have never seen this in a dog

I have looked at board and train, but they cost more than I want ti dish out. Up towards 2k for this breed, so thats out of the question

Any advice on training ADULT dogs? Im not gonna give up, I am just looking for some tips to make this a little easier. My female knows mostly everything, but I have had her since 8 weeks. I have trained lots of my pets in the past, but not this old. Is it too late? I know the old saying "who says you can teach an old dog new tricks" has to still apply here

Thanks yall



Oh yea. I feed my dog blue buffalo. He wont eat dog food, or this brand unless I put sour cream, or something in it. Dogs usually eat anything:hammer::hammer:


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

its just gonna take time and alot of repetition ... hes been doin things one way for so long he isnt gonna get it all over night . positive reinforcement and baby steps. break everything into the smallest possible steps and reward for doing it right . lots and lots of time and praise and treats ....then just phase out treats once he gets better and go strictly on praise. Im not a trainer but it has worked with many dogs.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

the pit I have now is A spitting image.
almost 5 years ago.
I let her know quick the rules.she got fed, then when she started the tail up walk,I took her out.I managed her food and water the same.water,is usually harder,it's digestive process is A bit different in the timing,yet when she looked right,I'd walk her,too,dogs urinate to mark. you can always water, wait a 1/2 hr, then get markings,then transition him. he'll begin to let you know.
develop some word or technique to provoke him to go out,be it a ball,his sense to "whats out there"!,something to get him to strike the door.
the food, make it interesting without being burdensome. as he relaxes and starts to conform, he'll change his eating habits. eating issues sometimes are related to new or different elements or environments.
they are smarter than we are, yet we deduce differently. we are shifty shiesty,therefore it's always the dog being managed by humans.
as canis lupus, had they not been developed to need us,they'd just be another animal on the hunting and eradicating rolls of human removal.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Go to the thread I wrote on training and socializing puppies. A lot of the same things will apply though the dog will be able to work on things for longer periods of time and have better focus than a teeny pup. The things you will be working on since he has had no training will apply. here is the link:
http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-...ing-american-pit-bull-terrier-your-puppy.html


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

You can teach an old dog new tricks - just be clear and consistent. Our Jake had never been indoors when we got him and didn't even know how to walk up stairs. While we were housebreaking him he had a number of "accidents" as he was working out the rules in his head that were quite hilarious.

He peed on the newel post.
He peed on the Christmas tree in the basement.
He peed in the kitty litter box.

He wouldn't get on upholstered furniture but he would happily stand on the coffee table.

It took about 2 months to completely square him away.


----------

